# Nimi



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Fished nimi 1030-345 with another member 15 fow minnows and waxworms the bite was slow for as many fish were down there eyeing up the bait but did manage to pick threw and get some nice ones caught them on about every color you can think of today! the wind was howling across the lake today with the blowing snow it looked like a white sand desert out there. Can't wait to fry these delicious morsels up! Ice 11" visibility/water clarity 10ft. Green glow top producer on the pinmins.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Nice job on the perch, I had luck with them last week and got none the last time out on Saturday. They are my favorite nimi fish to eat.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice report & pics Dave. You had better results than me, Tom & James at East Reservoir today. 

Kudo's, congrats, & thanks.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

RJohnson442 said:


> Nice job on the perch, I had luck with them last week and got none the last time out on Saturday. They are my favorite nimi fish to eat.



Isn't it funny how nimi will give up some of her treasures one day but the next day you will go to the same holes and she will have you wanting to sell all your gear and give up when you leave! Lol


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Nice report & pics Dave. You had better results than me, Tom & James at East Reservoir today.
> 
> Kudo's, congrats, & thanks.



Thanks John! I ran into james when I left the bait store I thought about fishing east but did not want to make the drag that you troopers made! Nimi was almost clean of snow with that wind gusting today the drag wasn't nearly as bad as east would have been.


----------



## Stang6060 (Jan 23, 2015)

Anyone I was here today


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I fished nimi today 9am 3pm with mousejam515 bite was much slower today only managed a 2 keepers myself...mousejam got a few good ones we caught a bunch of dinks here and there saw a couple other ogf members out today nice to see you out again smokingbarrel&nixmit ! Hope yall did better than me.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice going bobberbucket! A slow day on the ice is better then not on the ice. I did a drive by of nimi a little bit ago, must have been at least 30 people out on the whole lake... I was taking a mental picture of where to go next... A few loner shantys out there have me interested in those spots. Wonder if they were the people gettin the eyes heard some were caught from the bait shop people. After trying for them exclusively for 10 trips 5 or 6 years back I have given up... Last 5 years in softwater I've managed 5 of them, all while fishing other species... So I figured if I did the same on the ice eventually one would find me... Not so. Continued good luck out there to you!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks buckzye11! The eyes are so elusive in nimi I myself gave up iced nimi eyes some years ago myself although every time I get a big fish on i instantly hope it's a walleye and its almost always a big bass or cat lol...hopefully I'll run into Ya out or the lake one of these days. Good luck in your future excursions this season!


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Bobber bucket good seeing you out in the ice again too. I moved from my first spot northeast of where I was at in about 11-12 FW. I for the most part I was sitting on top of a school of perch to bad it was the nursery school lol but long about 5:30-6'ish the thinned out and I caught 2 perch about 10" and then the crappie kept coming in. Biting light and seemed to prefer maggot over minnow 3:1 and they was not on a set pattern. Sometimes they wanted it when it was jigged aggressively sometimes dead still sometimes on the drop sometimes they chased it up they definitely were hard to figure out but managed probably close to dozen most nice size 10"-11" I'm thinking Friday may be a extra tank or two of propane night and stay late to see what happens. The last spot I moved to the Marcum looked like a Christmas tree and I'm thinking its in between the 10-15 ft drop off and if I'm not mistaken if I would of went a little west I would of been in that 20ft deep hole. I like that area and think I'll spend some time playing with the dinks in nursery school searching around for the prime hot spot.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice job on the crappies! I wish I could have caught some of those today!


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

They kinda shocked me after playing with the perch for couple hours. I think that's a good area it's just a matter of waiting til dark. A overcast day may make it good during the day but at least they are starting to show up now.


----------

